# My Sunday Morning Routine



## RonP (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm usually the first one awake on Sunday mornings (usually around 7:00 - 7:30) and so I take advantage of the opportunity to catch up on listening. First I'll get my morning coffee and breakfast started, then I'll fire up the stereo and select some listening material. Most of the time, it's something Baroque or Classical because my ears aren't ready for much more that early in the morning. I'll sometimes post my listening selections on Facebook. That kinda started as just something inane until some of my friends responded positively and some have told me that they look forward to that post.

From there, I'll check my e-mails and do a little Web surfing. I'll then move to my listening chair, provided the dog doesn't get to it first. All in all, I'll get in about an hour to 90 minutes of listening before the rest of the family wakes up and I'm subjected to my wife's agenda-laden "news" shows, the kids playing their video games and my dog barking.

BTW, this morning's listening consists of Mozart's Piano Concertos 16 & 17.

Do you have a similar Sunday routine?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

My Sunday routine depends on whether or not there's a race on. If there is, it's a question of getting all my jobs done as quickly as possible so I can watch the race.

If not it's a question of getting all my jobs done as quickly as possible so I can watch an opera DVD or two.


----------



## RonP (Aug 31, 2012)

Which races do you watch? I like to catch MotoGP is I can.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

RonP said:


> Which races do you watch? I like to catch MotoGP is I can.


All of them & watching Belgian GP at the moment. I watch MotoGP as well though, love all motorsport.

Do you ever go to races?


----------



## RonP (Aug 31, 2012)

I've been to NASCAR races at Martinsville, Richmond, Pocono and Dover. I've attended Indy Car at Richmond and Mid Ohio. I'd like to go to Baltimore since it's so close, but my son's birthday is this weekend and so we're spending time with him.


----------



## Krisena (Jul 21, 2012)

RonP said:


> I'm usually the first one awake on Sunday mornings (usually around 7:00 - 7:30) and so I take advantage of the opportunity to catch up on listening. First I'll get my morning coffee and breakfast started, then I'll fire up the stereo and select some listening material. Most of the time, it's something Baroque or Classical because my ears aren't ready for much more that early in the morning. I'll sometimes post my listening selections on Facebook. That kinda started as just something inane until some of my friends responded positively and some have told me that they look forward to that post.
> 
> From there, I'll check my e-mails and do a little Web surfing. I'll then move to my listening chair, provided the dog doesn't get to it first. All in all, I'll get in about an hour to 90 minutes of listening before the rest of the family wakes up and I'm subjected to my wife's agenda-laden "news" shows, the kids playing their video games and my dog barking.
> 
> ...


Sounds like an awesome Sunday morning. I do this to, except I'm also very inspired to post on forums and such and I indulge verily in my own creativity. After 10, I'm usually done breakfasting and enjoy some chocolate with my coffee instead.

Sunday mornings rule. The calm is exciting.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

My Sunday morning routine is the same as my routine every other day - non-existent.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Sounds like a pleasant morning indeed! My toddler or my newborn are usually the first up! If not them, my alarm clock typically wakes me if it's a work day. 

I have plans to start an evening winddown routine, though it hasn't happened yet. We have a screened in porch at the back of the house and it's just really wonderful to sit there and enjoy the evening breeze. I'd like to start listening to some quiet classical music alone out there for 10-15 minutes after the kids are asleep. Volume low enough to hear the background noises outside. I find Ravel or Chopin would be pleasant for this kind of evening listening.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

It usually involves Advil and a lot of water.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Some of us have to work on Sunday mornings 

For the past 50+ years, my Sunday routine is to arise at 0530, and then spend the entire morning in my position as a professional church organist. Two services, both completely different formats, one with a choir to accompany. 

I also have not spent an Xmas eve at home in those 50 years either. 

Kh ♫


----------

